# Hunting for deer in the woodshop



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Two gents I work with are huge hunters...or they think they are. I wanted to give them Christmas presents that have a little meaning behind without having to spend a lot of money. I came across the pattern at Meisel Hardware and decided to go with.

I am going to finish with craft paint instead of stain. To add a touch of military I am going to add a plaque to mount the head and have some engraving done and maybe add some challenge coins and bullet casings. Total budget is to keep under $20 each, So far just have the expense of the pattern using scrap wood I already had. 

I like this little project because I am not having to worry about perfect joints, perfect finish, etc. Just fun bringing it to life. I'll post more as I progress.n The first pic is from the Meisel Hardware site.


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm sure they are going to love it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks like a really fun project. Looking forward to the final product.


----------



## wwinsauer (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks Great!
Sounds like a lot of fun too!


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

*Updates: the paint job*

Here's a few pics of the finished paint jobs. I found some eyes at the craft store when I was buying the craft paint. I know they look silly but you can't look at them and not smile. My little Jack Russell had to check them out too...ha. I've got square plaques that I painted black to mount them on. Will post the final pics as soon as I get the engraved placards from the trophy shop.


----------



## me109a (Nov 8, 2010)

12 point bucks - nice


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very cool. I like the shot with the dog checking it out.

Red


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

*Finished product*

Here's the finished product. I plan on giving them to the guys on Monday.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Nice !!!!*

Very nice work there.

I may have to undertake a project like this. Looks nice in the Man Cave. !!!!!


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Texas Sawduster said:


> Very nice work there.
> 
> I may have to undertake a project like this. Looks nice in the Man Cave. !!!!!


 
I'd be more than happy to send the patterns if interested, just email me your mailing [email protected]


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Those are pretty cool Al. Nice job!


----------



## RLFX (Feb 2, 2010)

too cool !!


----------



## RLFX (Feb 2, 2010)

I can't believe 790 views to this topic , and what 7 reply's


----------



## RLFX (Feb 2, 2010)

Allen that _Shadowchest2 you made is unreal ! I plan to make one in the spring and I hope mine is half as good as yours !!
_


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

RLFX said:


> I can't believe 790 views to this topic , and what 7 reply's


 
Just a lot of window shopping...ha. I do have plans of the chest but let a friend borrow but never got them back. I believe I got the plans from Meisel Hardware, same place as the deer head. Check the site out, they have lots of cool ideas. I'm starting on another deer head tomorrow for an actual paying customer. He saw the ones I made and asked what another one would cost...I told him $100 off the cuff and he said I'll take one please.


----------

